# HDD Master



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> floppy ribbon is on wrong flip it around.
> 
> also make your only HDD the master move the wire or switch the jumper to master.



Okay, I looked up how to switch my HDD to master & the info says that the Jumper Shunt is set to Cable Select. Isn't that what it is supposed to be on?


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 4, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Okay, I looked up how to switch my HDD to master & the info says that the Jumper Shunt is set to Cable Select. Isn't that what it is supposed to be on?



cable select is fine if you have the master IDE connector plugged into it:








which would be the black connector.  If you have more than one HDD on one IDE cable, though, both drives must be set to "cable select" for this to work, otherwise, one must be set to 'master' and the other 'slave'.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

As the info indicated also. Thx.


----------



## keakar (Jun 4, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Okay, I looked up how to switch my HDD to master & the info says that the Jumper Shunt is set to Cable Select. Isn't that what it is supposed to be on?



yes it should be on cable select and the hdd plugged into the end of the ribbon on the last plug


----------



## francis511 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cable select doesn`t work sometimes. That`s why you need an option to manually set master and slave.


----------



## smig (Jun 4, 2008)

I see no real reason to use the cable select option.
just set one to master and the other to slave and go.

cable select require the 80 lines cables (blue, gray, black) ones. it won't work with the old 40 lines gray cables.
on many mobos it will only work for the primery IDE channel.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

Okay, I'll put it on Master. Geez.


----------



## smig (Jun 5, 2008)

if it's the only HD and it won't work as master try to take out the jumper.
some HD requires no jumper at all when there is no slave HD.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 5, 2008)

right some hd without jamper just like new wd it is read (no jamper=master)


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Jun 5, 2008)

Got it. Thx.


----------

